# charging green light comes on but charge is not complete



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

has anyone noticed that when you charge your fire that it is not always 100& charged when the light turns on...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is.  O.K. once it was at like 98% but that was a couple of minutes after I'd unplugged it and I'd been checking my notifications and downloading the days issue of the Washington Post.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

mine has always come on at 91% exchanged it but this one is the same, I just have to give it an extra 30 minutes to get it to 100%...


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

larryb52 said:


> mine has always come on at 91% exchanged it but this one is the same, I just have to give it an extra 30 minutes to get it to 100%...


Same for me..

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

larryb52 said:


> mine has always come on at 91% exchanged it but this one is the same, I just have to give it an extra 30 minutes to get it to 100%...


Milne's does this also. No biggie for me...


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2011)

Apparently, the green light means 90+%. When it hits 100%, the light turns off all together.

I like aiming my charging kindle on the wall so I can see the reflection color (or lack of light) from a greater distance to know how charged it is.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Rook said:


> Apparently, the green light means 90+%. When it hits 100%, the light turns off all together.


I agree it comes at 90% but when I leave it charging all night, green is still on in the morning, mine doesn't go out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems like most of these rechargable batteries I've had, the recommendation was to keep it charging for a bit after the indicator light says "charged."  I know that was the recommendation on my Canon DSLR battery.

Betsy


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seems like most of these rechargable batteries I've had, the recommendation was to keep it charging for a bit after the indicator light says "charged." I know that was the recommendation on my Canon DSLR battery.
> 
> Betsy


i just say that it is not consistent with all the other kindles I have, a green light comes on you know its fully charged. I think this needs to be addressed especially for a device that tops out at 6-8 hours on a 'full' battery. folks who do continue to charge will cut off some needed juice for reading etc...just my 2 cents...


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

It's likely that the green "charged" light is controlled by a completely separate circuit / dedicated charge controller (It's safer this way), as such, yes, they can often indicate that things are charged depending on the temperature a little earlier than what you might consider "fully charged".  That last 10% on the meter often translates to about 2~3%of actual usable capacity.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I seriously don't think it's anything to worry about.  So it's 91% or 94% or 99%. . . . .it's still "full" in my book.    Whose to say it's not the calibration of the indicator that's a little off.  Really, REALLY, not a problem.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

MrPLD said:


> It's likely that the green "charged" light is controlled by a completely separate circuit / dedicated charge controller (It's safer this way), as such, yes, they can often indicate that things are charged depending on the temperature a little earlier than what you might consider "fully charged". That last 10% on the meter often translates to about 2~3%of actual usable capacity.


your numbers don't add up the if you go by green light and unplug at 91% you lose 9% of capable time. Its not a 10 hour charge 7-8 hours at best, your willing to sacrifice that every time?, I'd would say if it was 98to 99% it's no issue but no 91% is not close...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're not sacrificing anything if you can't charge it any "fuller."    It could be that the battery is fully charged and the gauge is off.  *shrug* I don't expect those things to be all that accurate myself. But I'm going to plug mine in and see what happens when the light turns green, just for science's sake.  

If you think there is something wrong with your battery or with your Fire's battery system, you should definitely call Kindle CS (Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927).  

Betsy


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I downloaded an app called badass battery monitor. It shows details on what the battery is used for and what % the charge is. It is nice because when yo plug the fire in you can easily see the level of charge. I have noticed when the green light comes on it usually is between 94% and 96% and I leave it plugged in about 20 minutes more and it is 100%. I have looked at both the fire meter and the app meter and they are usually 1 to 2 % off but then when I charge it to 100% I check both and they are both 100%.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're not sacrificing anything if you can't charge it any "fuller."  It could be that the battery is fully charged and the gauge is off. *shrug* I don't expect those things to be all that accurate myself. But I'm going to plug mine in and see what happens when the light turns green, just for science's sake.
> 
> If you think there is something wrong with your battery or with your Fire's battery system, you should definitely call Kindle CS (Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927).
> 
> Betsy


than my simple answer would be fix it but what do I know...


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're not sacrificing anything if you can't charge it any "fuller."  It could be that the battery is fully charged and the gauge is off. *shrug* I don't expect those things to be all that accurate myself. But I'm going to plug mine in and see what happens when the light turns green, just for science's sake.
> 
> If you think there is something wrong with your battery or with your Fire's battery system, you should definitely call Kindle CS (Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927).
> 
> Betsy


and for the record this is my 3rd one, I've called and they have replaced twice, so I think it's the device...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine shows fully charged (100%) but I missed when the green light came on.  Larry, are you saying yours NEVER reaches 100% even when you leave it plugged in?

Betsy


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine shows fully charged (100%) but I missed when the green light came on. Larry, are you saying yours NEVER reaches 100% even when you leave it plugged in?
> 
> Betsy


it gets there but it turns green at 91% I have to let it chg another 30 min to get there, true not a horrible problem but for people on the go that don't check and think that they are at a 100% they are missing about 45 min of use...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll try to keep an eye on mine to check, but seriously, every rechargable battery I've used in the last five or six years gained more time charging AFTER the "charged" indicator goes off, and I've read many recommendations to leave the battery (other devices) on for about a half hour after the charging light goes off.  I don't think this is a flaw in your individual device, I think it's the way the charging works on these kinds of batteries.

I charge mine overnight every night so it's not really an issue.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine does that every time it charges, The light turns green and its about 91%. So I just leave it on 20 or so more minutes and then its 100%. I happen to charge my Fire right where I sit next to the sofa so that is why I have noticed that. 

I don't see it as anything wrong, just the way it works. 

It doesn't prevent anyone from charging all the way to 100% if that is what one wants. Just leave it on a little longer. If one charges overnight than you wouldn't notice it anyway as it just keeps charging that last sliver.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

There is a method of calibrating the charge level indicator for lithium batteries.  It's done by fully discharging the batter until the Fire shuts off, followed by charging up to full charge.  At least that's the procedure for laptops, smart phones, and other tablets.

You shouldn't do it very often.  I've read many different versions of how often to do this and they all have different opinions but it seems every month or so and is only really needed if it seems the battery levels don't seem right.

Now this isn't to say that's the problem here but what the hay, it can't hurt to try once.  

Mike


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

This site says do not charge to 100%.
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries


----------

